# 600 micron filter?



## Rick Hurd (May 14, 2009)

Could someone please tell me where I can buy a 600 micron filter? Also, should it be made of stainless steel?

Thank you.

Sincerely,
Rick Hurd.

Rick's Indexing
2125 Birmingham Rd
Liberty Mo 64068
[email protected]


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

*Sar Chasm*

do you mean one of these

tps://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=421

nope not a clue where you could get one 

or 600 mesh SS

http://www.twpinc.com/twpinc/control/category/~category_id=TWPCAT_12/~VIEW_SIZE=30/~VIEW_INDEX=5

not a clue there also


----------



## Rick Hurd (May 14, 2009)

Thank you for the reply, but that isn't what I am looking for. I would like to have a filter to fit 55 gal. barrel. I am not for sure what I need. I tried a nylon mess, but it seemed to be so fine that it took half a day to fill up a 5 gal. bucket. 

I can't find what I want from Dadant, and I contacted the people at http://www.twpinc.com/twpinc/control.../~VIEW_INDEX=5 the min. order will cost me $93.00 including shipping. 



Rick Hurd.

Rick's Indexing
2125 Birmingham Rd
Liberty Mo 64068
[email protected]


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

sorry I misunderstood your needs... yes the 5 gal bucket filter like the one from Dadant is slow room temperature as is most all gravity filter/strainer at that temp

for the both speed and volume to rapidly filter and fill 55gal drums you may need to use heat (to lower viscosity) and/or a pressurized filter and pump arrangement but all these can get expensive 

I am surprised that the rep at Dadant didn't get into their larger scale honey handling equipment but they have it 
https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_73&products_id=631
https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=403
or
https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_75&products_id=404

also you may want to check http://www.maxantindustries.com/ for both pumps and filters


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hello Rick. I would take a look at McMaster.com I'm sure they have what you want. It sounds to me that you might have to fabricate something for straining into 55 gal barrels. 
Take care and have fun


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

Rick Hurd said:


> Thank you for the reply, but that isn't what I am looking for. I would like to have a filter to fit 55 gal. barrel. I am not for sure what I need. I tried a nylon mess, but it seemed to be so fine that it took half a day to fill up a 5 gal. bucket.


Not sure of how you was using the nylon (over the 5 gal bucket?) or how your transferring the honey (bucket/pump) but I’m guessing you might be able to use one of these (they come in several sizes)https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_73&products_id=443 under the nylon cloth. I'm sure you should be able to match one of the SS tank diameters that Dadant sells with the barrel, than just use that size strainer screen.

Heat is the next step.


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

This probably the next best way to filter if you not ready to spend about 2.5 grand + on a pump, sump and pressure filter setup. http://www.betterbee.com/products.asp?dept=1262


----------



## Jer733 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Strainers*

http://www.thecarycompany.com/containers/ez-strainers.html

These work well and come in both 5 gal and 55 gal


I used the 5 gal one


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

*US Plastics*

Go to US Plastics (usplastics.com)- they carry these screens for both 5 gal buckets & 55 gal barrels. I get mine there along with a lot of other special plastic products.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

http://www.smallparts.com


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I am looking for the stainless steel version of these filters. I went through this whole thread and looked at every link.

I see both Brushy Mountain and Dadant sell what they call the Double sieve which is stainless, but neither of them specify the hole size. I think I want around 600 micron.

Does anybody know for sure what the filter hole size is on these? Maybe someone has experince with both the polyethelene ones AND the metal one and can give some perspective?

Thanks


----------



## Bayoubee (Dec 28, 2011)

Go to Utah Diesel Supply. They have plastic, stainless, and cloth of all different sizes for bucket and 55 gallon drums


----------



## Bayoubee (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry. The website is Utah Biodiesel Supply


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Go to EBAY and look for the seller CHAD454 he makes stainless steel custom sieves that I use. They are superb, and he will custom build anything you need.


----------

